# Swing speeds?



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2010)

I did a shaft fitting using the Mizuno test gear and they use a 6 iron. My swing speed came out to between 80 and 82 mph and the shaft spec was recommended at stiff with various make options. I just wondered with a 6 iron whether 82mph is pretty average or what?


----------



## Ethan (Nov 8, 2010)

82mph is averageish enough, but the Mizuno swing DNA system also takes into account other factors including release, tempo and toe down-ness. I suspect you have a quickish tempo for a recommendation of stiff at 82mph.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2010)

I think you are right Ethan. I was hitting a demo Mizuno the other evening with a 6.5 Project X shaft in it and absolutely nailing it and thats why I did the test. In Project X it came out at 5.0, so I must have been on top form when I was hitting the 6.5. I couldnt remember the other bits of data and the Pro would still want to see me hit several shots before a final recommendation


Chris


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2010)

Ditto. Mine was 84 and I got DGS300's


----------



## Ethan (Nov 8, 2010)

I think you are right Ethan. I was hitting a demo Mizuno the other evening with a 6.5 Project X shaft in it and absolutely nailing it and thats why I did the test. In Project X it came out at 5.0, so I must have been on top form when I was hitting the 6.5. I couldnt remember the other bits of data and the Pro would still want to see me hit several shots before a final recommendation


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Chris

6.5 is a sturdy shaft, basically X flex. 

I bought a set of clubs with PX 5.5 a year or so ago. That was the best fit for me, but I tested 6.0 and 6.5 in a 6 iron and didn't really find much difference. Maybe I would have noticed the difference in a 4 iron off a tight downhill lie.

PX 5.0 is between Regular and Stiff. Were you recommended the TT DG S300 XP as well?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2010)

PX 5.0 is between Regular and Stiff. Were you recommended the TT DG S300 XP as well?
		
Click to expand...

I think that they were on the list but I didn't jot the spec's down as I am not sure whether to invest in any new clubs at the moment and, anyway, the next stage would be to test the clubs on the practice ground with the various heads and specs of shafts. Thanks for your answers


Chris


----------



## JustOne (Nov 8, 2010)

I just wondered with a 6 iron whether 82mph is pretty average or what?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh... you're average  

In my opinion that seems a little slow for considering 6.5's but I guess it's whatever gives you the best stats on trackman and what feels comfy for you. I swing a bit faster than that and would happily take 5.5's.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2010)

In my opinion that seems a little slow for considering 6.5's but I guess it's whatever gives you the best stats on trackman and what feels comfy for you. I swing a bit faster than that and would happily take 5.5's.
		
Click to expand...

You are spot on James, the swing speed for 6.5 on the graph was about 95mph - I was just amazed that with the practice club I was able to get the ball airborne let alone hit so well with it - but it was probably just a "good swing day" I must have carried it over from Friday to Sunday as in my 4BBB winter league match I shot 37 for the first 9 with a double on the second (3 putts).


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 8, 2010)

Mine is 86 mph average and using the optimiser it gave me Project x 5.5 , DG S300,and KBS Tour , tried the DG but there was to much spin on the ball, the Project X was a bit boardy I didn't get much feel from it, went with Rifle 5.5 which has given me a bit of feel.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 8, 2010)

My 6 iron was 93mph.

After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between PX 5.5 & 6.0

I went with 6.0 as they gave better results, even though the 5.5 'felt' nicer.

I still wonder if I made the right choice.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 8, 2010)

My 6 iron was 93mph.

After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between PX 5.5 & 6.0

I went with 6.0 as they gave better results, even though the 5.5 'felt' nicer.

I still wonder if I made the right choice.
		
Click to expand...

93mph is pretty quick. I would think 5.5 would be too soft for you unless you have a silky smooth tempo, 6.0 or even 6.5 would be a better fit.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 8, 2010)

My 6 iron was 93mph.
After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between PX 5.5 & 6.0
		
Click to expand...

My 6 iron was about 71mph.
After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between darts or fishing.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2010)

My 6 iron was 93mph.
After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between PX 5.5 & 6.0
		
Click to expand...

My 6 iron was about 71mph.
After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between darts or fishing.
		
Click to expand...

And with that swing speed you'd be crap at them too....


----------



## JustOne (Nov 8, 2010)

My 6 iron was about 71mph.
After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between darts or fishing.
		
Click to expand...





			And with that swing speed you'd be crap at them too....  

Click to expand...

He has a long cast record of 11 foot 4 inches


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 8, 2010)

My 6 iron was 93mph.
After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between PX 5.5 & 6.0
		
Click to expand...

My 6 iron was about 71mph.
After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between darts or fishing.
		
Click to expand...

And with that swing speed you'd be crap at them too....  

Click to expand...

I fish the margins


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 8, 2010)

My 6 iron was about 71mph.
After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between darts or fishing.
		
Click to expand...





			And with that swing speed you'd be crap at them too....  

Click to expand...

He has a long cast record of 11 foot 4 inches
		
Click to expand...

With a 12 foot fishing rod that equates to 8 inches of backspin with a worm! - more than you can manage on the greens smiffy mate!


----------



## Screwback (Nov 8, 2010)

My 6 iron was 93mph.
After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between PX 5.5 & 6.0
		
Click to expand...

My 6 iron was about 71mph.
After trying a few shafts it was a toss up between darts or fishing.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------

